# Trashed House, Dore, Sheffield, April 2013



## HughieD (Apr 25, 2013)

Not much info on this fairly unremarkable residental house. Remarkable perhaps only for its level of 'trashedness" and the fact that it is in one of the posher parts of Sheffield. Quite how it came to be in this state God only knows. It clearly has been pretty well-boarded up at one stage but once the robbers have got in they've stripped it bare. One thing that is sure is that there is no way back for this once quite substantial family home.




img8901_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8917_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8915_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8914_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8913_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8911_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8909_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8907_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8906_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8903_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img8902_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 26, 2013)

Not much left now


----------



## Mickelmas (Apr 26, 2013)

Wicked. And love it more because its in Rich snob central


----------



## HughieD (Apr 26, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Not much left now



Ha ha, not one for the artifact junkies, agreed!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 26, 2013)

It really is fooked!
poor house,
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 26, 2013)

Your right thats been a cracking house but buggered now.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks alright does this, got some nice pics out of it!


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 29, 2013)

jeez that really is fukked, the doctors house at hampole if in better nick than that lol thanks for sharing


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pretty fooked, but perhaps one to add to my Derelict house project 2013.

Cheers for posting


----------

